
The Lightning Field - gadders
https://www.diaart.org/visit/visit/walter-de-maria-the-lightning-field/
======
nfg
There’s a Geoff Dyer piece about visiting the Lightning Field which is worth a
read if you’re curious: [https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2011/04/18/poles-
apart](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2011/04/18/poles-apart)

------
blauditore
> A full experience of The Lightning Field does not depend upon the occurrence
> of lightning, and visitors are encouraged to spend as much time as possible
> in the field, especially during sunset and sunrise.

So it has nothing to do with lightnings, or does it? And if it's independent
of lightning activity, what else is it about?

A bit more explanation would be helpful.

~~~
unwind
I guess "explaining" art is cheating, although I agree that it would be
interesting to get to know more about the ideas behind the piece.

I guess (I tried some quick calculations but it's far from my field) that a
bolt of lightning would happily vaporize the steel if it hit directly? On the
other hand they're more massive than typical lightning rod cables seem to be,
so perhaps they're able to safely conduct the current to ground without
vaporizing. Anyone?

~~~
goldenkey
I wouldn't chance it. Rather be near something less conductive when lightning
strikes..

~~~
Steel_Phoenix
Yeah, I always like to be the most conductive thing around in a lightning
storm. Keeps life exciting. Doesn't resistance translate to heat and
explosions? Besides, one in 7 million and all.

[https://xkcd.com/795/](https://xkcd.com/795/)

------
taneq
Ironically, I'd expect the steel posts to actually reduce the occurrence of
lightning in the area in much the same way as a lightning rod does, by
dissipating charge gradually and thus making the area less attractive to
lightning strikes.

------
bdr
Plugging my own site, but here’s a collection of poems Kim Addonizio put
together after visiting The Lightning Field:
[https://verse.press/playlist/into-the-
desert-223272706940846...](https://verse.press/playlist/into-the-
desert-2232727069408468455)

